

Clippy in VIM - preek
http://www.vim.org/images/vimassistant.gif

======
rit
I don't know if it still works/compiles, but there's an actual coded version
of this called Vigor:

<http://vigor.sourceforge.net/>

Based on an old Userfriendly strip.

------
Thr4wn
Dude, I need that prank for real :) ....

